# 3 Shots In The Dark Of Night



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

2 Quarters and a can Mid Air Shots.

http://youtu.be/2Dd_28s-AjU


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're nuts!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, he might be. But that makes me a friggen squirrel! That was awesome.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe try these http://glowproducts.com/products/GSMINAS

not sure if the site is a good place to purchase from, its just an idea of what would work for your small wingshooting at night

sounded like you hit them anyway...

LGD


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

We keep those around for the grandkids to play with on Friday evenings. They have a liquid or liquids that mix and react when you bend the glow stick. The exterior plastic is elastic rather than rigid and brittle, and so I don't know whether it would shatter when hit.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

CAS said:


> We keep those around for the grandkids to play with on Friday evenings. They have a liquid or liquids that mix and react when you bend the glow stick. The exterior plastic is elastic rather than rigid and brittle, and so I don't know whether it would shatter when hit.


I have busted one in mid air with a marble. The goop glows like freaky alien blood. Many others have been shot mid air with no breakage. But the one that broke was verry small. Designed for use in lighted fishing bobbers.
It's hard to hit them in the dark while they're moving.

There's a glass cylinder inside of a plastic sheath. When the inner ampule is broken the chemicals mix to create light.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

You night shootin guys should pick up a cheap webcam, remove the ir blocking filter and make some night vision videos








Easily done and very cheap. e.g. You can buy a new xbox cam for a couple of quid.








look here for the instructions : http://astrobeano.bl...-ir-filter.html

Frank.


----------

